# I found the move dallas needs....



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Get rid of Nellie! Don nelson and his family need to go. I heard him make some remarks about Raja Bell that I thought were out of line for a coach. I have finally seen the light. What does he actually bring to this team. Nothing really. There is not one reason why they could not bring in some other mediocre coach and the Mavs would win the same games and lose the same games. There is really no redeeming quality for him being there. If the mavs could bring in a good coach that might make a little difference.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Get rid of Nellie! Don nelson and his family need to go. I heard him make some remarks about Raja Bell that I thought were out of line for a coach. I have finally seen the light. What does he actually bring to this team. Nothing really. There is not one reason why they could not bring in some other mediocre coach and the Mavs would win the same games and lose the same games. There is really no redeeming quality for him being there. If the mavs could bring in a good coach that might make a little difference.


What did he say about Raja Bell? Also what ddo you feel would help??


----------



## Basket-Baller (Aug 5, 2002)

Kind of funny that he had a conflict with Webber too... but Don Nelson is a good coach, and the Mavs are still one of the best teams in the NBA, so why not stick with it?


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I don't think the big 3 would be to happy if Nellie was moved, Nash, Dirk, and Finley have all publically said how much they like him, infact I think it will be interesting to see what happens if Cuban doesn't let him coach next year how the rest of the team takes it.


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

*do you know pesic?*

Does anyone in America know Svetislav Pesic? Former coach of Jugoslavia which won the worldchampionship last year?
He would be a very good coach!
Actually, in europe (as you might have seen, i'm from germany ) he's very fameous and has won so many titles with his teams!
He would be the right coach for the mavs and Nowitzki likes Pesic and gives him much respect!
If Dallas would sign him, you also won't have problems with the defense anymore. In Germany( he won the european chmpionship with Germany 93) we call him Magican, because he's pushing his tweam to play an extrordinary defense!

What do you think about him?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*You guys are nuts*

You got the best record in the league, thanks to Nellie. Leave him alone..He is a winner and one of the most innovative coaches ever.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I think Nellie is a good coach but he will never take this team to the next level(especially with mark cuban breathing down his neck, I dont think that helps him relax) This team is very intelligent (you have players like nash, nowitzki, lafrentz...etc)and the only benefit I see nellie providing is someone who understands the game and is able to take opportunities of mismatches. So far, he has been alright, but if you look at the Mavs lineup, they have the capability to win it all and if they don't win it this year, I would say he needs to go. Too bad they could not get hubie brown. Nellie is too unstable for a championship coach. I tend to like the more even keel coaches when it comes to winning championships. You need the coach the set the tone emotionally when the times are getting tough.

My 2 cents...


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Don Nelson always builds his teams around offense, he does not care how bad the player plays defense as long as they can score. That is his problem because in the playoffs the defense intesity goes up and the players that he builds around can't match the defensive intensity of the other teams.

You can't bring in an offensive specialist and all of the sudden expect him to play great defense when it matters. It has never worked that way and I don't see it changing.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I agree with you Juan. Nellie will not get it done.


----------

